# Few pics of my friends new Clio 172 with my new Nikon D200



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Not the greatest pics. Still learning with the camera.. Going back to my roots remembering shutters and appatures and not just leaving it on Program mode :thumb:

Slight Processing in Photoshop to resize and sharpen


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Great pics Nathan - really like the last one


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

As above, the last shot looks great.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

great pics


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Lovely stuff, Nath - handy with a camera as well as a machine polisher!!! Well done.

ATB
D


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great pics with a lovely warm tone from the evening light. 

Your detailing pics are some of the best on here and always show off your work to the full - it is alaways nice to be able to combine a hobby with your work :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

First shot is ace!


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

Lookin crisp m8 :thumb:

See your gettin the hang of it already


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice composition mate, good rule of thirds!!!:thumb: 

Do you use CS2? there is a good thirds grid you can get for when you resize it helps me a lot!!

I have a D80 but aint managed anything that good tho!


----------



## tcsteph99 (May 29, 2007)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Mav2006 (Apr 7, 2007)

Good pictures and good car. Great to combine both.


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

I had a quick play around with the sky...










Forgot to put, great pictures.


----------



## LXI 87 (Aug 29, 2007)

great pics


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

those are some awesome photos. What did you do in terms of aperature and shutter speed?


----------



## PeteS5 (Sep 29, 2007)

They're great pics, given me some inspiration there..well done mate. Did you use any kind of filter ?


----------



## jonesyscoob (Oct 1, 2007)

nice shots


----------

